# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Mandolin And Fiddle Stolen

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #70899 posted 11/11/2013 - Last night on Girard in Albuquerque from my son Ezra's truck, old harptone rectangular mando/fiddle case covered in tan nylon packcloth, 1991 Old Wave F5 #15 with abalone zia symbol and EZ in peghead, circa 1900 fiddle with paganini concerto on back  ...

See full ad desciption...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We've received a report these instruments have been recovered.

----------


## Paul Statman

That's great news! Sighs of relief all around, I hope.

----------

